# TT on Monday 3/10.



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, I'm having a TT on Monday 3/10. I'm not in the least bit nervous, am anxious to get it done and end this never ending Hyper/graves disease stretch. When I met the surgeon he said it'd be overnight, everyone else since then had said outpatient. guess I'll just wing it.

in preparation, I've incorporated a gym routine to be in a good positin to battle weight gain and maintain a decent overall strength. I will be anxious to get to return, and wish to return to work quickly as well. hopefully my body acts accordingly to where my mind is!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck! I was in the hospital overnight (just under 24 hours from start to finish) and although it was a pain being in an unfamiliar bed with people coming in and out constantly, it was nice to have a nurse and i.v. pain meds for the first few hours. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It was overnight for me both times. Listen to your body afterward and you should be okay. I can definitely say it will make you feel less Gravesy very soon. I have been pretty much symptomless since surgery. It is nice!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Technically it's considered outpatient but they will keep you overnight.

Stay ahead of the pain and keep your incision iced/cool.

I felt great the day I came home from the hospital and even cooked dinner for my family. By day 3 I was nailed to the floor and called to request my replacement med's.

Do you know when you will stat replacement and what dose will they be starting you on? 1/7mcg per kilogram of weight is manufacturer recommended dose.


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

My surgery went fine. I was kept overnight (actually, I'm typing this from my hospital). My throat is extremely sore, it feels like I have strep, and my voice is very hoarse. My neck feels 'tight' but I can move it pretty freely.

I've been up and around, I was anxious to get moving. My synthroid dosage will be 224 taken in two 112 pills.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad its over and you came through it well. The soreness and tightness will go away.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi - congratulations, and welcome to "the other side"!

That seems like an awfully high starting dose, unless you're a large person or extremely active. Watch for signs of hyperthyroid on that starting dose. Or better yet, double-check your starting dose, because really, that's quite high.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree, that's a pretty big starting dose. Mine was 125mcg of Synthroid and I didn't even need it for a few days after surgery due to thyroid dumping.


----------



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

I weigh 315lbs, so does that make more sense with my dosage? Doc said it was based in weight. But I saw the on call endo, not my regular endo.

I've already started the synthroid, not experiencing any hyper symptoms, but will look out for them.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, that is right on target for your weight, then. 

The guideline is 1.7 micrograms per kilogram of weight. You weigh about 143 kilograms, so it looks like your dose is good according to the guideline. I stand corrected!


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

How are things going for you this week?


----------

